# Art show at the bottom of Stokes Croft on thursday



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems the people who put on that street/urban/graffiti art show in bridewell police station over xmas are putting on another one this thursday in the old motorbike shop opposite pieminister. 

A celebration of the working classes for May the 1st apparently, might take a wander along...

http://stealfromwork.org/work/index.htm


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

I was going to post about this a while ago and forgot

Show opens Thursday evening and continues for a week and a half I think


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2008)

What old motorcycle shop? I thought it was still there.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, it's been closed for a while now


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2008)

But I only went in it the other day, to look at some sunglasses. Unless there were three and now there are only two?


----------

